# 90% Ready CRS Tank



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I've almost finished setting up a new 30 gal tank (almost cycled) and I've kept a photo log which I'll do a journal write up on here. I'm curious if anyone has ever used Barley and peat extract for their tanks? will it remove or lower nitrate? I bought it b/c r/o water sometimes have nitrates so from my search I found out that adding this extra in aged r/o water will cause minimal problems for crs. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

barley pellets will, I put a fist size in a mesh bag and tossed it in my 20g long brought my 40-60ppm to <5ppm in like a day or two.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I never used barley pellets but I can't wait to see your setup Jay.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never do that before, my prefer method is to use oak leaves. From the sound of it, it should be OK. It will be interesting to see the results.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

haha these are $50 dollar CRS with white legs, so i don't want to take any risk. I'll put my regular ones in first and see how they do. Cold mantis do you know where i can get barley pellets by the handful?

is it rabbit roof at pet stores?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> haha these are $50 dollar CRS with white legs, so i don't want to take any risk. I'll put my regular ones in first and see how they do. Cold mantis do you know where i can get barley pellets by the handful?
> 
> is it rabbit roof at pet stores?


I bought mines from big al's around 16 bucks for a huge bag, it's for ponds


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> haha these are $50 dollar CRS with white legs, so i don't want to take any risk. I'll put my regular ones in first and see how they do. Cold mantis do you know where i can get barley pellets by the handful?
> 
> is it rabbit roof at pet stores?


Oh, hah hah, no that would be a bad idea to you new hard bought shrimps. Welcome back btw. Are these from Korea? post some pics.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres a little preview, I 'll show you guys all the goodies I picked up very soon (hopefully tonight), including a custom made shrimp net around $45, Some CRS products they use over in asia, my high grade crs and a $100 mosura, plus my new 30 gal setup with a 250 watt metal halide light that produces 14,000k with over 26,000 lumen. (really brings out the white)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

btw is this Riccardia graffei (chamedryfolia) also known as mini pellia?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I already see a D grade in the first pic  !!!

I really like the OEBT(?) in the last pic !!!


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

That's an awesome set up and REALLY nice shrimp!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> ... including a custom made shrimp net around $45, Some CRS products they use over in asia, my high grade crs and a $100 mosura,...


 Wow, you wife let's you walk off with a $100 shrimp without lynching you? She's definitely a keeper dude.
Can't wait to see the rest of you photos.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, you wife let's you walk off with a $100 shrimp without lynching you? She's definitely a keeper dude.
> Can't wait to see the rest of you photos.


Actually I got it for free. Theres a long story behind that.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

sujeev87 said:


> That's an awesome set up and REALLY nice shrimp!


thanks but thats the JPRL Benibachi setup from a Korean shrimp store.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! setting up this 30 gal has not been easy.

I had this tank cycling for about 2 weeks and had a no3 problem. So i went to get some barley pellets and in 3 days I'm reading <5ppm no3. 

I also had a hydra/planaria problem but 2 gourami took care of those in about 5 days. 

ow my water is stained brown and i'm worried about the potassium levels. 

Just wondering if adding carbon and floss filter will remove the color?
Also would the barley have also soaked up potassium or just the no3?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Wow! setting up this 30 gal has not been easy.
> 
> I had this tank cycling for about 2 weeks and had a no3 problem. So i went to get some barley pellets and in 3 days I'm reading <5ppm no3.
> 
> ...


that's a good question I'm glad the barley worked for you, but I don't have a potassium test kit so I can't say.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> ........
> Just wondering if adding carbon and floss filter will remove the color?


I think the floss will do....no need for carbon.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think a carbon filter will remove the tanin.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

haha okay, so guess I'll be trying both.

I acclimated 3 low grade crs into the tank and they are very active. 
I will be dumping the rest of the crs in tomorrow along with 2 dwarf quarami to pick off any hydras/planaria that are left.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Will the barley continue to absorb the no3 or do you have to continuosly change the barley in the mesh bag regularly?


----------

